# Florida 2012



## guifri (20. September 2011)

Wer ist eventuell zeitgleich da?

Mitte bis Ende Mai 2012, Florida Keys

Ende Juli bis Mitte August 2012, Cape Coral
Mitte Oktober 2012, Longboat Key (Sarasota)

Wobei der reine Angelurlaub vorauss. der im Mai sein wird.


----------



## sei (21. September 2011)

*AW: Florida 2012*

Ich werde im September wieder für 2,5 Wochen in Florida Urlaub machen. Hab gestern schon die Flüge gebucht! -freu mich schon! :vik:


----------



## Gunnar (28. September 2011)

*AW: Florida 2012*

Ich bin Ende April bis Mitte Mai in Florida, aber wieder in der Gegend von Tampa, also ein bisschen weit weg:m

Gunnar


----------



## TarponChris (28. September 2011)

*AW: Florida 2012*

Höchstwahrscheinlich bin ich wieder Anfang Mai für 1-2 Wochen in Marathon.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. September 2011)

*AW: Florida 2012*

Vielleicht schaffen wir ja einmal ein größeres Anglerboardtreffen auf den Keys!!! #6


----------



## guifri (28. September 2011)

*AW: Florida 2012*

Na toll..ich seh mich schon alleine Mitte/Ende Mai 2012 in den Keys...

Der alte Mann und das Meer! :c


----------



## Nick_A (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2012*



guifri schrieb:


> Na toll..ich seh mich schon alleine Mitte/Ende Mai 2012 in den Keys...
> 
> Der alte Mann und das Meer! :c



Nix da, Guido ... das gibt definitiv ein Wiedersehen !!!

Wir werden in dieser Zeit mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit da sein ! Also buch diesmal nicht wieder gleich ein Boot  Entweder ich besorg Dir ein Boot zum |bigeyes-Preis, oder aber wir nehmen zusammen eins :m


----------



## guifri (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Florida 2012*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Nix da, Guido ... das gibt definitiv ein Wiedersehen !!!
> 
> Wir werden in dieser Zeit mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit da sein ! Also buch diesmal nicht wieder gleich ein Boot  Entweder ich besorg Dir ein Boot zum |bigeyes-Preis, oder aber wir nehmen zusammen eins :m



Lass uns die Tage mal schnacken. Da ich immer noch nicht weiß, wer so mitkommt, sollten wir zum Thema Boot mehrere Optionen in Erwägung ziehen. Ein Boot sollte aber dann diesmal so 28ft mit Twins haben... Du weißt ja ... die Trophy-Mahis sind "Close to cuba" und passen nur diagonal in den Freezer :q


----------

